
Peak Mac - zdw
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2015/10/peak-mac.html
======
Quequau
I too have been a Apple user since the early eighties and recently been
wondering if we might be seeing "peak Mac".

I switched to Windows back in the early '90s and basically hated life until OS
X and the switch to x86 provided the incentives for me to switch back.

I'm using a 2008 MacPro, I'm planning on upgrading in the next 12 months, and
the current MacPro models don't really fit my needs as well as the pricing
would demand.

Now I'm leaning towards a Linux workstation but none of the software I have
licenses for and need runs on Linux... and there is no Wine like project for
running Mac apps on Linux.

~~~
emsy
I've switched to a Mac 3 years ago. After about 1.5 years I said to people who
were curious about my experience with it: "When I started the Mac was great
but it seems like I switched at the worst possible point because the
experience gets worse with every update". Which is basically saying I switched
when Mac peaked.

I for one have lost hope that I'll be able to switch to Linux for my everyday
work, simply because most crucial apps in my workflow just run on proprietary
systems.

